# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Εξημέρωση δυο παπαγάλων lovebirds

## elchak

Σε λάθος μέρος το εγραψα.

----------

